# Dezentrale Antriebslösung mit Movimot und Profinet I/O



## Eleu (6 März 2019)

Hallo,

an einer neuen Anlage, sollen die Antriebe im Feld, mit SEW Motoren ausgestattet werden. 
Da es wohl jede Menge werden, ist die Option die FU`s hierfür im Schaltschrank einzusetzen gestorben, da dann der Schaltschrank viel zu groß wird.
Die SEW Motoren gibt es alternativ auch mit  aufgesatteltem FU. (Movimot).
Nun kann man bei den Movimot - FU`s wohl nicht so ohne weiteres, ein Profinetkabel und 400V Leistung anschließen, sondern man benötigt,
 dafür dann einen speziellen Feldverteiler.:neutral:
Es gibt wohl auch die Möglichkeit, von SEW für den Movimot FU direkt eine Profinet - Anschluss - Box zu bekommen, mit M12 Stecker, die aber den Nachteil hat, 
das es dann nicht mehr spritzwassergeschützt ist. Die Feldverteiler von SEW, sind spritzwassergeschützt und haben digitale Eingänge und Ausgänge on board,
so dass man auch alle Sensoren und Aktoren, im Feld, darüber aufzusammeln kann.
Das sind dann aber auch Anschlüsse für M12 Stecker, die man wieder durch ein Abdeckung schützen müsste.
Die Alternative wäre, die Sensoren und Aktoren im Feld mit ET200SP aufzusammeln und die Feldverteiler, nur für die Movimot einzusetzen?

Im Moment denken wir, die Lösung mit Movimot und den SEW Profinet Feldverteiler an, aber wie sammeln wir nun die Sensoren und Aktoren im Feld auf?
Nur über die Feldverteiler, oder mit zusätzlichen ET200SP?   

Irgendwie alles unbefriedigend und vielleicht habt ihr noch Anregungen, oder Ideen?

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 März 2019)

Meine *persönliche *Meinung :
Ich finde diese Geräte sch....e - und zwar wegen der Art und Weise, wie sie versorgt und angeschlossen werden. Ich würde lieber (auch bei einer Förderband-Anlage) mehrere Schaltschränke an der Anlage verteilen, in denen du dann MoviTrac's verbaust. Das kommt m.E. auch nicht teurer und der Instandhalter, der sich hinterher darum kümmern muss, wird sich freuen ...

Wegen Feldverteiler kontra ET200Sp :
Wenn du die Dinger einbaust, dann kannst du deine Ini's auch daran anschliessen - ich finde hier die ET200-Variante allerdings auch schöner - alleine schon deswegen, weil du bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen ggf. analogen Sensor im Feld hast und spätestens da wirst du die ET200 dann brauchen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## PN/PN (6 März 2019)

Hallo Eleu,

viele unserer Kunden haben Bestandsanlage die mit Movimots realisiert sind und wir stellen solche auch her.
Mir würde auch ein Lösung in der die 400V-Spannung und das Profinet durch alle Umrichter im Feld durchgeschliffen wird auch gefallen. Das habe ich bisher leider noch nicht gesehen. Ich kann daher deine vorgeschlagenen Bauteile nicht beurteilen.

Die 400V werden für gewöhnlich vom Schaltschrank zu Movimot zu Movimot verdrahtet und die Ansteuerung erfolgt über Digitale Ausgänge von einer ET200SP die im Schaltschrank sitzt. Hierbei ist auf die 24V-Versorgung zu achten. Der Movimot geht in STO bei der Abschaltung der 24V-Versorgung. (siehe https://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/16743601.pdf )
Für Sensoren im Feld verwenden wir bei Neuanlagen die ET200AL.


----------



## maxder2te (6 März 2019)

Ich hab in meiner früheren Firma sehr viel mit SEW gemacht, auch mit Movimot.

Von den Feldverteilern sind wir nach 2 Projekten aber wieder weggegangen, da wir die Funktion schlicht nicht gebraucht haben, weil die Movimot faktisch nur bei für Applikationen mit 1 oder 2 Geschwindigkeiten eingesetzt wurden. Die Steuerung wurde danach wieder auf digital umgestellt.

Ich würde eher zur Variante DRC oder MoviGear greifen, da diese vor allem bei der Installtionstopologie Vorteile haben (DRC kann SNI).
https://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produk.../elektronikmotor_drc/elektronikmotor_drc.html
https://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produk.../mechatronisches_antriebssystem_movigear.html
IO-Module gibts Optional zum direkten Einbau.

Wenn die Umrichtertechnik nicht unbedingt SEW sein muss, kann ich auch den Feldverteiler mit integriertem FU von Nord empfehlen.
https://www.nord.com/cms/de/product...olutions_1/pdop_decentral_drive_solutions.jsp
Die sind da recht kreativ mit so Dingen wie Vor-Ort-Bedienung usw.


----------

